
Study shows hotels' Internet connections unsafe - jonmc12
http://www.physorg.com/news142098431.html
======
wayne
Perhaps I'm missing something, but I've never understood what it means to be
connecting to an "unsafe" wifi point. Isn't most of my data ultimately going
over the Internet unencrypted anyway? Does this just mean there's no firewall
blocking traffic on certain ports between me and bad guys?

